# Shite Cars I have had the misfortune to Drive



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And todays winner is ... Toyota Avensis 1.6GS. Truly characterless, gutless, plastic made out of recycled coffee cups.

Makes the Focus Zetec I had as a Hertz car when my BM decided to widdle fluid all over the floor of the car park positively pleasurable. And the Garage reckon they need 7 days labour to replace 2 door skins on Kimmo (Saaby 9-5 Estate, chipped to 192bhp and Saab warrant it!)).

Any other shite cars driven today ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not today, but here's a few.

Focus diesel estate I was given as a hire car in Spain. 
A3 1.6. Gutless and basic.
Golf 1.6. Even more gutless and basic.
US ford escort. Powerful model (V6) but handling was, well, american.
Mk 2 fiesta. Scary.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mazda 323 test drive for a friend who is buying a cheapo estate / large hatch. simply terrible

Audi A2 - quite the most uncomfortable driving position I've ever had (and that includes me being 6'4" and driving Minis for a couple of years!)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I also hate the A2. Could not get comfortable...


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

BMW 3 series - last model - total crap
Porsche Boxster - airfix interior, plastic rear window


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Nissan Almera - Use a lot of hire cars (on business - no use putting miles on the TT) and that's got to be the worst.

Gren


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Agree about the Toyota Avensis - horrible car. Although I enjoyed playing with the sat nav (which was also shite incidentally as I got lost.)

Once had a Renault Megane (the one that looks like an Espace) and it was awful. I honestly felt I was going to roll it going round corners.

I also drove the most recent Fiat hatchback - can't remember the name - and it was WANK.

I always request the cheapest hire cars now, as at least you get a Fiesta or Yaris which are not so bad to drive.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Im back in a 1.4 A2 dis-courtesy car again today. 
After Harwells, Warrington scratch my car last week whilst in for window motors, ( which are still F**ked )

I still dont understand why they put Fun house / house of mirrors rear windows in them, everything looks ten feet tall. Maybe its my driving position, 6'4" but its very distracting, and generally awful to drive.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Has to be the A2 1.4 tdi that I had as a courtesy car last week when my TT was in for a service.
Dreadful car almost dangerous.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

1.0L Yes a "L" model polo as a courtesy car.
I daren't say it but it was truely dissmal.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My last car 1.7 Ford Puma, owned it for TWO years and hated every minute of it, especially when going fast on uneven road surfaces. It felt like it was aqua planing, even though the surface was dry, especially bad on concrete sections of motorways.
Scary, I hated it, don't know why What Car? rate it so highly.
The car SUCKS


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

???

Everyone dissing the A2..

I had one from Audi last year for 6 weeks while my TT was being fixed. I can honestly say it was a great fun little car..

I too am well over 6 feet tall, but I found it pretty funky and the TDi popped along quite nicely. I drove a petrol version a couple of months ago and found it to be pretty dangerous though.. it gave you the power to pull out into traffic, but not to match their speed quickly..

Each to their own I guess.. hey, who am I to criticise? I drive a bloody Rover again now! :'(


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Try a Citroen Visa.

Made me want to puke, and that was just the styling never mind the ride, which was akin to jumping on a half empty waterbed and waiting 20 minutes for the heaving to subside.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

You just haven't lived until you've driven:-

Mitsubishi Charisma ........ Charisma, CHARISMA ...... they must be feckin joking!!

BMW Z3 .............. complete shed on wheels ...... except a shed probably drives better!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A Diesel Ford Fusion horrid car to drive and horrid looks too *YUKKY* !!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> 1.0L Yes a "L" model polo as a courtesy car.
> I daren't say it but it was truely dissmal.


Forgot about that one. I had the misfortune to drive an old girlfriend's A reg polo. It was one of those estate ones. Frightening.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Drove around in my mums (bless her) 1.2 litre Vauxhall Corsa 'diamond' for a few weeks before the TT arrived. Many years ago she had a 1.3 Nova GL saloon (cool eh?) which wasn't too bad Â :-[ (engine was great) so I was expecting the Corsa to be an improvement.

It was far, far worse than the Nova. Totally gutless motor, embarassingly slow off the mark, flat spots all over the place and would struggle to maintain 80 mph on the motorway. I usually like driving, but add in rolly-polly handling, and vague, life-less steering, made it a driving experience to avoid at all costs. Even the radio fitted was some sort of economy bodge with RDS station identification, but no traffic announcement feature!!

When the TT arrived, it felt like a cruise missile in comparison Â 

Lisa


> My last car 1.7 Ford Puma, owned it for TWO years and hated every minute of it, especially when going fast on uneven road surfaces. It felt like it was aqua planing, even though the surface was dry, especially bad on concrete sections of motorways.
> Scary, I hated it, don't know why What Car? rate it so highly.
> The car SUCKS


The Puma 1.7 always got good reveiws, a good 'drivers car' even. Was it that bad ??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> ???
> 
> Everyone dissing the A2..
> 
> ...


You are Welsh, what do you expect?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I checked the Sat Nav out after the earlier post. No CD - just an empty case in the glove box.They'd better not try and charge me for it.

Oh and I've just noticed the Avensis is not a 1.6 its a 1.8 - guess that makes the lack of power even worse!

Wonder if I can get a Revo trial on it ???


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

> ...........The Puma 1.7 always got good reveiws, a good 'drivers car' even. Was it that bad ??


Had a new 2001 puma for 9 months (Total 22K miles covered) Â Loved every minute of it. Â Mixture of roads, yes lots of road noise, but to hear the little engine sing! 

Mind you no comparrison to TT.

Then again considering I have had Fiat Panda Â :-X, Volvo 440 [smiley=oops.gif], Saab 900 [smiley=zzz.gif]...........................


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

ford ka - plastic shite - and some sort of daihatsu jeep thing that felt like it was going to fall over on every corner/roundabout...

worst car i was ever driven in was some sort of triumph that my dad had in the 70's all the character of an armoured car with out any of the charisma - it was horrible to even sit in...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Hyundai Accent Coupe for me I'm afraid 

The body work is as thin as a Coca Cola tin...

Yes its the Accent for me.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

A Vauxhall (Astra) - well any vauxhall really!

An Almera - hire car which I crashed - it WAS that bad, and deserved it - should have written it off to save another poor soul from having to drive it, but they would've repaired it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Allegro. Â No competition. Â Problem was I owned it and it was my sole means of transportation.

Probably be cool in a few years - like acid washed jeans ad shell suits   NOT.


----------

